# Sunfire VS. B&K



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

I have an opportunity to pick up a Sunfire Cinema Grand 200 Five 5 Channel Amplifier for a really reasonable price in like new condition. 

Can anyone tell me about the overall quality of these amps in sound in a theater application. And chances are I would want to sell my B&K Reference 7150 in order to further equip my efforts. 

Is the Sunfire a step up from the B&K and if so how much of one in comparison. I know I see the 7150's going from $900 to the ocasional $1200 on e-bay and the Sunfires seem to hit around $600 to $800. 

I have spent some time listening to one pushing some large Martin Logins and they were very open with a very good sound stage.

*So what about it would I be upgrading or down grading?* :dontknow:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I'd keep the B&K, personally. I was never all that impressed with the Sunfire reliability, though the amps were probably better than their more troubled products.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> I'd keep the B&K, personally. I was never all that impressed with the Sunfire reliability, though the amps were probably better than their more troubled products.


Thanks but I feel I should tell you that I don't care how it sounds or how reliable it is as long as that cool looking light on the front don't burn out. LOL

Kidding aside I read into the night and found all sources to agree with you on both sound and reliability. I don't know why I feel the need to fix something that ant broke lately. :huh:

Thanks for the help, REP


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Agreed, keep the B&K, your biggest improvement in sound will be in your speakers & room treatments & room correction software. That is a nice amp.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> Agreed, keep the B&K, your biggest improvement in sound will be in your speakers & room treatments & room correction software. That is a nice amp.


Thanks I bought it new with a Reference 20 when it was the latest greatest. Then went to the Ref.30 and finally the Ref. 31 which is on e-bay as we speak. I agree that the 7150 is a great amp and I think I will try to find a B&K in a two channel to complete my 7.1. Question now is what amp did or do they make that hits right around 300 wpc that has a solid rep? Anyone know what I should be looking for?


----------

